# Critique your physique?



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

It's a ballsy move to post up pics in a forum when you don't look particularly jacked, especially with the risk of getting mocked or ripped on. Tbh I don't think many of us are eligible for a mag cover but who gives a fuck. 

I think it's  safe to generalise that most of us out jerk the general public - maybe that's not much of an accomplishment though 

I'm interested to see who is willing to objectively critique their own physique. don't need pics to do this, just be honest with yourself.

Eg cover what you're proud of, areas that need work or frustrate you, you get the picture.

I'll through my hat in the ring, but I'll let this thread run for a while to see who has the balls, atrophied or otherwise. I have expectations of one or two members but hoping for a few surprises.


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm 5'10" was 204 @ 14% BF, on a cut, currently down to 190, haven't checked BF.  if I could get rid of the fucking love handles I would be happy. I can't seam to cut down to 10% BF and not look like a fucking tooth pic...gear should help, this is my first cut with gear.

If I could drop my love handles, and add some size to my shoulders and arms, i would be very pleased.  I feel like I'm stuck...

Dropping the love handles would give me a nice taper....


----------



## Ezskanken (Jun 9, 2012)

My chest is small, my calves are smaller.  Shoulders could be much bigger to.  Gained 20 lbs since the start of this year,planning to put on another 30 before I think about what to do next.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2012)

I need arms(more specifically biceps) and lose another 25 pounds at least


----------



## darebear7 (Jun 9, 2012)

my arms are around 17in but not cutt id like to add an inch to them and define them but also lose some belly, and chest fat...damn sounds like i just to work out harder lol


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 9, 2012)

bigger shoulders/calves/biceps


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 9, 2012)

i'm perfect


----------



## SupaSwole (Jun 9, 2012)

My diet is shit. I stopped doin hard drugs and chasing whores as much so now the most exciting part of my day is a good meal. My arms look pretty good but until I can get my diet in check I'm not gonna be jerked..

Oh and I got a tan that would make most cry...


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 9, 2012)

I need to build shoulders and biceps.  Drop love handles.(Diet).  I have long legs, they are strong but dont look proportional.  I like my traps, tris and lats.  7" Penis is about right.  Good thread idea cap.


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 9, 2012)

fuck posting pics, SIL will own you!


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 9, 2012)

where shall we start..


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 9, 2012)

Remove boxers


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## B Lucky (Jun 9, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>



KOS, is that a A7X tattoo I see?


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 9, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Remove boxers






<--------------------


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2012)

brandonscarinfo said:


> KOS, is that a A7X tattoo I see?


yeah


----------



## B Lucky (Jun 9, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah


----------



## Goldenera (Jun 9, 2012)

Post up pics guys I don't give a fuck. I'm no pro bb nor do I pretend to be lol!! I work and have a family. This shit is just a hobby. 

It all sucks on me lol. Need more shoulder, chest.....everything really. 
5' 6" 175 lbs. 17" arms I dunno 12% bf beats me lol !

I only lift 3 days a week. No cardio. Try to keep the diet clean.


----------



## B Lucky (Jun 9, 2012)

I am small for my age. My biceps need a lot of work. I am a skinny-fat guy imo. I need my tan back.... and I have bad acne.... 

I will be posting my log up today....I'll have a back story in it and everything that way you can understand where I am coming from and see how much progress I have made.....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2012)

goldenera said:


> post up pics guys i don't give a fuck. I'm no pro bb nor do i pretend to be lol!! I work and have a family. This shit is just a hobby.
> View attachment 45724
> it all sucks on me lol. Need more shoulder, chest.....everything really.
> 5' 6" 175 lbs. 17" arms i dunno 12% bf beats me lol !
> ...



unless you are going to compete size doesnt matter much....you look good ,thats all chicks care about


not everyone can b sil


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 9, 2012)

My quads and hams suck but I'm pretty happy with everything else. Just today I was thinking that I would rather be in reasonable shape then be a huge bodybuilder. I'm over 6 feet tall and in my 40's so my mass days are over anyway. 

I was watching a guy at my gym today and he was proportionate but about 5 foot 5 inches tall. I would rather be tall then look like him so its all good.

I blasted out some easy sets and went over the the eliptical...besides, training is a TON of work. LOL!

I like my arms the best. 19 inch upper arms and big forearms.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 9, 2012)

^^^watches guys at the gym


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm generally happy with where I'm at, for my age and time lifting.

But I got some weird shit going on. It's probably part genes but also taking 18 years off exercise of any kind.

I'm tall and long limbed. Use to be a swimmer/surfer, I got a broad back and chest, but arms are proportionately skinny. Not compared to non-lifters, just the rest of me. It's more in my tris than bi's but shoulders are pretty well developed - esp rear delts which give me a thick look side on. 

Chest is ok, it's broad and moderately developed, surprising considering how weak my lifts are. I have high collarbones but regardless upper pecs need further work. My rib age kind of jutts out, like my bro and son, give the impression of bigger chest than exists.

I don't have love handles per se, fat easily accumulates on the front and rear abdomen. Real cunt to move as well cardio and diet required. If I were to binge on shitfood and beer I'd have a big beer gut, worthy of the skinny fat label for sure. I don't worry about the who ab thing. As long as I'm reasonably flat I'm g2g.

My legs just grow, brother had the same thing when he was a sportsman. Sure I work them, but they grow disproportionately to the rest of me. Even with E2W training. Well balanced quad, ham, glute, some good sweep emerging, but will be slow because of length. I rarely work calves, but this trainer at the gym liked them with an unsolicited comment. Cardio usually involves steep incline work so may help

Overall all my lifts are weak as piss, surprising for my size, which I don't understand but don't give a fuck either. If my legs were normal size sure you could drop 15, maybe 20lbs off my current 230. Bench 220, M-press 145, DL and Squat both 360 but These are all PRs not working weight. I enjoy the high rep work, and at my age is better for my tendons and joints.

Bigger arms, that's the wish list. Most of the tricep exercises hit my shoulders in a bad way, and I can't seem get that muscle-mind connection. 

I could go for abs but I don't think it would be sustainable for me as far as my lifestyle goes. I also start to feel 'skinny' when I drop below 220. It's a mental thing, because to everyone else I'm still a big cunt. There's not many real big guys at my gym, I would be in the upper range size wise. Quite a few bigger upper bodies, but most of them have rediculously skinny legs. Looks damn stupid if you ask me, more stupid than my skinny arms


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2012)

stop piking on hi


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 9, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm generally happy with where I'm at, for my age and time lifting.
> 
> But I got some weird shit going on. It's probably part genes but also taking 18 years off exercise of any kind.
> 
> ...



I was also a swimmer when I was a young man. I had the perfect build for it but not anymore.

You might consider hitting tri's twice per week if you want to bring up your arms. I also had this problem when I was younger. I cranked on tri's for years. Something that always stuck in my head was reading that tri's need to be 2/3rds your upper arm size so train for it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I was also a swimmer when I was a young man. I had the perfect build for it but not anymore.
> 
> You might consider hitting tri's twice per week if you want to bring up your arms. I also had this problem when I was younger. I cranked on tri's for years. Something that always stuck in my head was reading that tri's need to be 2/3rds your upper arm size so train for it.



My 'mass' days are over too. Can't sustain the weight comfortably and it impacts my quality of life. Shit, when I hit 250 (yes KOS, it did actually happen ) felt slugggish, always outta breath. All the eating gave me no social life and sleep suffered. Fun experiment!

Quality 220-230lbs feels about right. Big gear dose days are finished too. 200-400 test with small amounts of anabolics are working and I'm feeling a lot better. Long peptide runs appeal as well.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2012)

I dont see how real bbers eat  all that food
i feel like shit around 3000 cals

hungry at 2000 but feel way better then


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 9, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>



If you can drop those love handles, you'de have an awesome taper..


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 9, 2012)

Everything from my toes to my traps needs work. 6'1" @ 207 13% by 3-pt calipers. I've got about 6 weeks left on cycle before PCT. I'm looking for >205 @ 9% or less.

42'ish" chest, doesn't develop out, just spreads out. Probably 1RM @ 300'ish right now. 245 for 8 reps on BB bench tonight. My strength isn't reflected in my physique at all.

16'ish" arms on a 6'1" frame looks pretty weak.

Way too much fat around the mid-section. I carry almost all of my fat around my love handles and abs. 

Legs are significantly underdeveloped. 

All in all, I've never lifted for gaining mass, only strength as the Army gives me a weight limit and I still have to be able to keep up with 20 year olds during PT runs. But in about 4 months I'm going to be a civilian for the 1st time in almost a decade!

whatever, though. i'm married, she has to fuck me regardless of what i look like...


----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 9, 2012)

Stand by for Coolhand pix.... (cock out)


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm fat.. i have gyno.. My legs are Weak and tiny.. i'm Top heavy.. i have stretch marks on my stomach where i was fat as a kid.. i have a small penis.. and my chest is small.. i need to keep cutting cause i can't bulk when i'm already fat.. SFW hates me now.. but he did give me his GF's phone number i may actually call.. I'd rather have sex with a Tranny than a sexy female... i have a prolapsed anus; it blossoms every time i poop.. it is kinda good cause i get to wipe the inside of my asshole before i push it back in.. good for when whores lick your butt and taste nothing But Strawberry lube.. i have no ass.. Mexicans leave me... Adam's wife never sent nudes... i do have nudes of a fat indian girl tho, face and all.. she wants me to bang her in public.. i hate my life...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

You're better off than BFT


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2012)

WHY was thIS IGNORED?

give YOUR hONEst OpiNION peoplE
Cap


----------



## SupaSwole (Jun 9, 2012)

I might be the biggest bitch on this board but having a perfect 10 body is hard to do if you 1. Have a family that you spend a lot of time with and 2. Have a job that you can't control where you go or what you do. I'm a civil engineer( surveyor) love my job but some days I might be in south LOusiana in a swamp all day... Hard to lift after that


----------



## B Lucky (Jun 9, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> WHY was thIS IGNORED?
> 
> give YOUR hONEst OpiNION peoplE
> Cap



literal red neck..... the guy who would be struggling benching just the bar, the guy I would be watching in pure amusement as his face turns red trying to do a pullup.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> WHY was thIS IGNORED?
> 
> give YOUR hONEst OpiNION peoplE
> Cap



The only credit Azza can be given is the appalling state most men are in by the time they reach 40. 

He doesn't look like much, but statistically he'd be in the upper quartile.even if his diet is sub par and his training is inconsistant to non-existent


----------



## SupaSwole (Jun 9, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> WHY was thIS IGNORED?
> 
> give YOUR hONEst OpiNION peoplE
> Cap



Hmmmmmm... Farmers tan makes me want to throw up. Boxers are horrible and I can't see a cock outline so it's gotta be tiny.... But his asshole has been violated so I'm gonna be easy on him


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> The only credit Azza can be given is the appalling state most men are in by the time they reach 40.
> 
> He doesn't look like much, but statistically he'd be in the upper quartile.even if his diet is sub par and his training is inconsistant to non-existent



compare to other 40  year old trainers
ultimate warrior is 52


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2012)

Farmers Tan better than No tan?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> compare to other 40  year old trainers
> ultimate warrior is 52



You're generous to compare Azza to a trainer, I don't. I'm talking only about the average man on the street!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

Shit, if we're talking about veteran trainers Stallone puts everyone to shame IMO.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Shit, if we're talking about veteran trainers Stallone puts everyone to shame IMO.



i kno


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 9, 2012)

Here's me at 44 years old...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2012)

Sly is short an light tho


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Here's me at 44 years old...



crazy


----------



## Watson (Jun 9, 2012)

Gym idiot - YouTube


----------



## B Lucky (Jun 9, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> Gym idiot - YouTube




lol so much win....


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 9, 2012)

can't live in the past bro

man up,put the booze down



heavyiron said:


> Here's me at 44 years old...


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 9, 2012)

10 weeks of cardio and dieting and I can easily be back in that conditioning. Maybe better.

But I prefer beer. Although my last prep I did drink beer every week.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 9, 2012)

not with that attitude u cant be

maybe in a few months ill put up a challenge to motivate u

i wanna get up to 230 or so first though. gonna take me 2 months or so to get that  30 lbs i need


and i am not tall at all.  230 for me wou;ld be like 270 for a 5'11 guy


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2012)

Pars is a short Jew?


----------



## Curt James (Jun 9, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> 10 weeks of cardio and dieting and I can easily be back in that conditioning. Maybe better.
> 
> But I prefer beer.* Although my last prep I did drink beer every week.*



Cheat meal brewski?


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 9, 2012)

not super short,no

but not 5'10 to 6 feet either


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Here's me at 44 years old...



Enviable physique. I doubt I'll be that jacked in 6 yrs.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> not with that attitude u cant be
> 
> maybe in a few months ill put up a challenge to motivate u
> 
> ...



Pars you need to post some baseline pics. 

30lbs in 2 or 3 months is a big call. 

I'd hate for people to think your mouths writing cheques your arse can't cash


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm 5'8" 210, probably around 16-17% bf.  I am not nearly as strong nor as big as most guys on here, but I don't have any desire to be 250 lbs, and not be cardiovascularly fit.  Body building is only one of my many hobbies, and being very heavy is not conducive to mountaineering or surfing.
Although, I'm not as lean as I'd like to be, I'm extremely fit, agile and stronger than most.  I climb mountains w buddies that compete in triathlons and above 10,000 ft, I smoke anyone else on the mountain.
I need to get back down to 12% fat, my chest is lacking, my abs are not lean, but my arms and calves are huge.  
I've never strived to be a pro bber, I like to eat meals w my family, I like beer and I just want to be stronger than most guys, not the strongest.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Jun 9, 2012)

6' 194 currently. Probably 10% bf. I wanna be 200 7% bf by winter and 220 7% bf next winter. 

Could drop stubborn fat on abs and chest. Love my back and shoulders hence the pose. Legs are gettin there


----------



## Curt James (Jun 9, 2012)

My skull is something like 23 inches around and shaped like a shoebox. Perched atop a 14 inch neck adds to the comedic effect. Could post pics but there are plenty around already. 

Kindergartners think I am jacked.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Jun 9, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Here's me at 44 years old...



I hope this is me around 44...


----------



## rage racing (Jun 9, 2012)

Shit, where do I start. My forearms are abnormally large because of my job (mechanic). They make my little biceps look that much smaller. My calves are tiny and so are my quads. My back and traps are actually pretty big. Shoulders could use more size, especially my rear delts. I have a pretty small waist so my taper is pretty good but my abs are not as pronounced as I want. My diet is decent but could be better. My tan is great (my gym has a tanning bed and I use it once a week....lol).


----------



## VonEric (Jun 9, 2012)

Me now after almost 2 months natty  lol.. 39 no tan and relaxed.. kind of feel like shit but then i look at guys i know my age and it makes me look better.. plus i still get looks from chicks in their early 20's.. VE


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 9, 2012)

pars can  easily put 30 lbs on, ive done it before

ill tell u how

test,npp,dbol, lots of food, training as a novice

my test dose will be around 1g or so, probably more, npp around the same, maybe 7 or 800. dbol at 100 mg a day


im nervous about dbol ewater retention though


do regulat ai/serms counteract dbol  estrogen too???



theCaptn' said:


> Pars you need to post some baseline pics.
> 
> 30lbs in 2 or 3 months is a big call.
> 
> I'd hate for people to think your mouths writing cheques your arse can't cash


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> pars can  easily put 30 lbs on, ive done it before
> 
> ill tell u how
> 
> ...



That's the theory. Anyone can make those claims or follow that plan.

Pics before and after, cleverly edited to mask any identifiable features, would be required otherwise it's just talk. You gotta back yourself my friend


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 9, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> pars can  easily put 30 lbs on, ive done it before
> 
> ill tell u how
> 
> ...



You will grow titties w that much test and dbol.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 9, 2012)

brother,no offense

but im always pretty honest. if i was neve at 230, i wouldnt say it

i have a training log now and i list starting weights of 85 lbs on all 3 lifts

currently around 200 lbs, give or take 1 or 2

and not theory. ive done test only cycles before, 100-150 mg test suspension a day for 2 months, gained approx 25 to 30 lbs

adding npp,dbol will only increase the results

no way in this world im posting pics now, for various reasons


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 9, 2012)

adex, or aromasin



exphys88 said:


> You will grow titties w that much test and dbol.


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 9, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> brother,no offense
> 
> but im always pretty honest. if i was neve at 230, i wouldnt say it
> 
> ...



so let me get this straight, you have a business but hardly use, if you do use, then being 200 is crap, and you keep asking questions about gear and ancillarys…..


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 9, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> adex, or aromasin



I actually prefer adex. When I run 500 mg of test w 30 mg of dbol, 25 mg of aromasin Ed barely keeps my e2 in the 50's.  I could not run that much test and dbol.  I'm sure others can, but not me.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 9, 2012)

azza, im 5.xxx,200 lbs brother

ill sometimes list a bigger height, but that's my true height

extrapolate that to 510- 5 11





azza1971 said:


> so let me get this straight, you have a business but hardly use, if you do use, then being 200 is crap, and you keep asking questions about gear and ancillarys…..


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 9, 2012)

i need to kill me e2 on this

i hate estrogen. letro works, but makes me sick



exphys88 said:


> I actually prefer adex. When I run 500 mg of test w 30 mg of dbol, 25 mg of aromasin Ed barely keeps my e2 in the 50's.  I could not run that much test and dbol.  I'm sure others can, but not me.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2012)

i have hired azza AS MY GURU


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 9, 2012)

lets get started then.

1st rule by the guru, be honest with your clients

You are a disgusting fat piece of shit who if fell over would not be able to get back up. Now give me 40 pushup’s….LOL


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 9, 2012)

and wat i might do in a few months is do a vid of me getting on a scale,and maybe body shot from top down,  to make the captn happy


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 9, 2012)

cawk pics?


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 9, 2012)

maybe calf pics

i never exercise them.

they might be the biggest on this site

my calves are massive, especially since my legs,especially tibia,etc is short


its kind of odd looking to be honest


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> and wat i might do in a few months is do a vid of me getting on a scale,and maybe body shot from top down,  to make the captn happy



Make sure you tilt your head back to avoid getting your big Jew nose in the photo. This will hopefully keep Interpol in the dark


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2012)

pars has been avoiding pics for months while calling out others


turn in your dick and BALLS SON


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 9, 2012)

kof, im almost ur weight, and multiple inches shorter

my calves are bigger than ur thighs

and yes,ill post calf pics this week to compare


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> kof, im almost ur weight, and multiple inches shorter
> 
> my calves are bigger than ur thighs
> 
> and yes,ill post calf pics this week to compare



Calf pics? Lol maybe I'll post up pics of my hairy toes to prove my cawk is a foot long!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2012)

Um
no


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 9, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> kof, im almost ur weight, and multiple inches shorter
> 
> my calves are bigger than ur thighs
> 
> and yes,ill post calf pics this week to compare



synthol site injections hurt?


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 9, 2012)

[lets see those legs that u supposedly work so hard on



i btw never work my calves. they are just genetically massive. they literally take up around 60% of my lower leg

not sure if should shave first



theCaptn' said:


> Calf pics? Lol maybe I'll post up pics of my hairy toes to prove my cawk is a foot long!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Um
> no



You have yet to post a calf pic mate. You're cred is also at risk here.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 9, 2012)

no synthol

i am  all lower body. u wouldnt think i was near 200 lbs because my upper body is not large

i could easily add another 30 or 40 lbs to my frame



azza1971 said:


> synthol site injections hurt?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2012)

I NEVER WORK cALVES BUT THEy aRE 17 1/2 INCHES


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 9, 2012)

what cred??????

one gets cred from an internet forum now???



theCaptn' said:


> You have yet to post a calf pic mate. You're cred is also at risk here.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> [lets see those legs that u supposedly work so hard on
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like your legs are shaped like bowling pins. 

My legs? Sure. A few months ago but should suffice


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2012)

I like that shower can i sllep over?


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 9, 2012)

cant tell how big u are, cut off at the bottom

not bowling pins, upside down bowling pin, but not exactly



theCaptn' said:


> Sounds like your legs are shaped like bowling pins.
> 
> My legs? Sure. A few months ago but should suffice
> 
> View attachment 45734


----------



## B Lucky (Jun 9, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Sounds like your legs are shaped like bowling pins.
> 
> My legs? Sure. A few months ago but should suffice
> 
> View attachment 45734




thanks for refilling my wankbank material


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> what cred??????
> 
> one gets cred from an internet forum now???



Some people have cred in our IM community, some don't. Do you not pride yourself as a credible and successfully business owner here on this Internet forum? It must matter to you Pars to some degree.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> cant tell how big u are, cut off at the bottom
> 
> not bowling pins, upside down bowling pin, but not exactly



There are about 3 of my logs around. All with pics. My last one had scales included cause KOS was saying I was small 

My biggest is 250lb but dirty and watery.  Avi is 240lb but similar. 

Read my self-critique on this thread!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2012)

i am a positive inflUENCE ON IM


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 9, 2012)

on ag???

no


im here on ag because i like to  be alone at this point in my life for various reasons, so im home on a fri night, and i come on here to bullshit


but it's not something i take seriously,nor do i judge others on here,because i think most people who post here are just trying to relax and relieve stress from their normal lives

but i have never confused this with reality

i dont want to put anyone down. if this is someone's social outlet, then thats fine. But it's not healthy. this forum should just be a supplement to their normal life,not the focus

I actually would  not have an ag if i were  an admin on a board

you cant gain  credibility with posting.  i think we should've learned that the last few weeks


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 9, 2012)

mmm, u do look kinda small

not tiny, but i wouldnt guess 240

u must be quite tall,like a kangaroo



theCaptn' said:


> There are about 3 of my logs around. All with pics. My last one had scales included cause KOS was saying I was small
> 
> My biggest is 250lb but dirty and watery.  Avi is 240lb but similar.
> 
> Read my self-critique on this thread!


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 9, 2012)

April 4th this year, I'll be 50 in July. Bulking is easy, notice the beer, cutting is only temporary. 6'1" 265, 20% easy, still benching 315, and I'm uber stoked to be here. I do lean up occasionally, hate it and ask myself why every time. 57" chest, 65" shoulders, 20" arms and 36" waist, my life on TRT is good. Oh and yeah that's really my handsome face. What do I want to change? I'd like a bigger cawk, but my wife said she'd leave me if it was. Let'r rip fellas.


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 9, 2012)

I have been training for alot of years. Done some aas in those years, and I'm a competitive person at things I'm good at. God didn't want me to be a pro BB. I'm married with kids and I feel that's what I should be doing. I'm Huge anytime I want in my 40's. I train at home in my personal pit. No weaknesses other than I didn't have things come my way in time to go pro. That's what I think about me. Honestly, I didn't think any of these pic's were really you guy's. I thought these guy's arent on aas. Pics do make people look different, so I understand. I'm an idiot.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2012)

that dude looks 77!


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 9, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> that dude looks 77!



Some days I feel 77


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 9, 2012)

I thought you were like 5'8,not 6'1



[Q


UOTE=tommygunz;2865306]View attachment 45735April 4th this year, I'll be 50 in July. Bulking is easy, notice the beer, cutting is only temporary. 6'1" 265, 20% easy, still benching 315, and I'm uber stoked to be here. I do lean up occasionally, hate it and ask myself why every time. 57" chest, 65" shoulders, 20" arms and 36" waist, my life on TRT is good. Oh and yeah that's really my handsome face. What do I want to change? I'd like a bigger cawk, but my wife said she'd leave me if it was. Let'r rip fellas.[/QUOTE]


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

You would not have Anything Goes on your forum? 

In a world where political correctness has ruined free thought and speech, Anything Goes is the antidote. 

Male aggression and primal perversion finally has an unrestrained outlet. Men behaving very badly, but only egos get bruised. Fucking brilliant. And as no other BB site has one, makes it unique amongst peers so it's also good for business.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 9, 2012)

i dont have a forum now,

but no, i wouldnt

the bad outweighs the good in my opinion




theCaptn' said:


> You would not have Anything Goes on your forum?
> 
> In a world where political correctness has ruined free thought and speech, Anything Goes is the antidote.
> 
> Male aggression and primal perversion finally has an unrestrained outlet. Men behaving very badly, but only egos get bruised. Fucking brilliant. And as no other BB site has one, makes it unique amongst peers so it's also good for business.


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 9, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> i dont have a forum now,
> 
> but no, i wouldnt
> 
> the bad outweighs the good in my opinion



Some times a little anarchy restores the balance


----------



## Curt James (Jun 9, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Sounds like your legs are shaped like bowling pins.
> 
> My legs? Sure. A few months ago but should suffice



QUAD _SWEEEEP!!!_







TEARDROPS!!!!

And theCaptn' rockin the zebra stripes purse.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2012)

make up bag
either he has a woman or goes in drag


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> Some times a little anarchy restores the balance



Modern males need an outlet like this. We have a primitive side that modern society suppresses. And such an outlet goes hand in hand with weight training.

I would like to hear what the bad is, as I see AG pretty much contained in its own section.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 9, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> *make up bag*
> either he has a woman or goes in drag



wELL eXcUSe mE, Mr. Maybelline. _Make up bag._


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 9, 2012)

Those legs would rock some fishnets


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> make up bag
> either he has a woman or goes in drag



Or both. That's my 5 yr old daughters, but I use it too


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 9, 2012)

I like to live a very drama free,smooth life

that's not always possible, but that's my aim 




tommygunz said:


> Some times a little anarchy restores the balance


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 9, 2012)

theres many downsides

ill give u 1

benj



theCaptn' said:


> Modern males need an outlet like this. We have a primitive side that modern society suppresses. And such an outlet goes hand in hand with weight training.
> 
> I would like to hear what the bad is, as I see AG pretty much contained in its own section.


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 9, 2012)

benj the IM version of cancer IMO


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> theres many downsides
> 
> ill give u 1
> 
> benj



How can the existence of AG have any relation to the benj scam? That makes no sense.

What else you got?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2012)

Still cant beleive they gave the noob wigger respect










me too


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 9, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Or both. That's my 5 yr old daughters, but I use it too



As awesome as it was being a dad to 2 sons, I gotta tell you I have 4 little grandaughters an it is the best. They have all kinds of little bags and stuff.


----------



## manickanuck (Jun 9, 2012)

5'8 205ish 17% bf. Shoulders and back are my stronger points. Need work on inner chest. Arms are a tad better than 16 inches, Forearms not too far lol, I've never trained them either. Quads are disproportioned, I believe because of high jump as a youth jumping off my left leg. Been back in the gym for 5 months after a 6 month layoff, 265 max on the bench last week, db shoulder press 80s for 8 reps today. Would like to add some size before cutting for next spring. All in all I'm happy with my progress.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> benj the IM version of cancer IMO



Well the chemo was successful, but I we aren't unscathed.


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 9, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Well the chemo was successful, but I we aren't unscathed.


Bump


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 9, 2012)

what else i have???

benj would never have been able to do what he did without the cult of personality that ag allowed him to be

this is simply a fact

the very nature of ag promotes this kind of thing






theCaptn' said:


> How can the existence of AG have any relation to the benj scam? That makes no sense.
> 
> What else you got?


----------



## independent (Jun 9, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> what else i have???
> 
> benj would never have been able to do what he did without the cult of personality that ag allowed him to be
> 
> ...



I agree.

And I need bigger calves.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> what else i have???
> 
> benj would never have been able to do what he did without the cult of personality that ag allowed him to be
> 
> ...



Fact i will challenge. He could have had the same cult in Open Chat. 

From time to time I let Ben know he didn't have a free reign in AG, he was always hesitant about taking me on.

If I had a say in allowing him to do business I would have denied him. Mgmt regret the decision obviously, but they don't blame AG nor should they. 

Surprised you haven't mentioned GFR yet


----------



## Curt James (Jun 9, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> they don't blame AG nor should they.



May I respectfully nominate Bob Cicherillo as the one to blame?

Because I like to pin as many of the world's ills on him as possible.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 9, 2012)

no,he couldnt

if he couldve, he wouldve

he was laughed off other forums

and ur missing my point

no one is blaming the mods,its the entire idea behind ag

the truth is you can not actually have a real free for all, if u do,invariably disaster happens and u impose restrictions,and its not really atg anymore

u admitted so in this post. u started denying him posting rights,etc. which i actually agree with

but then its not atg anymore. which is the entire basis of my argument. the whole concept doesnt work

and y would i mention gfr????





theCaptn' said:


> Fact i will challenge. He could have had the same cult in Open Chat.
> 
> From time to time I let Ben know he didn't have a free reign in AG, he was always hesitant about taking me on.
> 
> ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> no,he couldnt
> 
> if he couldve, he wouldve
> 
> ...



Every system needs fail safes, so no AG is not a pure free for all but it is liberal beyond normal measures. 

I used my own discretion to remove Ben from AG when his scam was spilling into my section. There is no way in hell I would allow him to continue operating in AG.

GFR nearly ended up causing as much damage to this forum. If the existence of AG was under scrutiny then he would also be an example you could have offered. Surprised you didnt.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 9, 2012)

gfr stood by me when few others did

i could never throw him under the bus

its a cowardly way to be




theCaptn' said:


> Every system needs fail safes, so no AG is not a pure free for all but it is liberal beyond normal measures.
> 
> I used my own discretion to remove Ben from AG when his scam was spilling into my section. There is no way in hell I would allow him to continue operating in AG.
> 
> GFR nearly ended up causing as much damage to this forum. If the existence of AG was under scrutiny then he would also be an example you could have offered. Surprised you didnt.


----------



## B Lucky (Jun 9, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> gfr stood by me when few others did
> 
> i could never throw him under the bus
> 
> its a cowardly way to be




pars get the fuck out of this thread.......create your own rant, don't hijack this thread.

if you have an issue with AG then why are you contributing to it?


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 9, 2012)

brandon,since u wat me to act like im in ag, i will

but remember, u asked for it

u obviously cant hang in here if u cant take serious discussion. remember, this is atg,right?????

why are u wasting ur time with me anyway,when ur 5'10 and 120 lbs????? am i that important????

i could be much harsher with u,but i wont, as ur only an 18 year old kid


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> gfr stood by me when few others did
> 
> i could never throw him under the bus
> 
> its a cowardly way to be



I don't for a second suggest you should have thrown him under the bus. It's a shame no-one could talk sense into him before he got out of hand. 

So far you've only offered Ben as an example of why the risks outweigh the benefits of AG. Is that all?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2012)

ben should have been perma banned from the start
gfr was justifiably angry ben was being allowed back


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ben should have been perma banned from the start
> gfr was justifiably angry ben was being allowed back



Ben should never have allowed to do business. Period.

I understand GFR, but he went way too far. It became counter-productive and threatened the entire board.

Anywho, that's history. I'm still hoping pars will back his claims with pics. Bets on he'll chicken out


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2012)

Pars will never post


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 9, 2012)

pars may or may not post

depends on my mood

i train for my own personal reasons

i have set goals,and i  work to achieve them

ill post asking for advivce,etc as that can help me achieve them.

but pars doesnt need the approval of anyone but  myself

ur never going to see   anything from in terms of pics, except perhaps heavily cropped pics of certain bodyparts


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> pars may or may not post
> 
> depends on my mood
> 
> ...



thats fine


that is your choice

shut up with your claims and go away

men talking


----------



## B Lucky (Jun 9, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> brandon,since u wat me to act like im in ag, i will
> 
> but remember, u asked for it
> 
> ...




I have yet to see a tranny pic from you, or a pic of you browneying your 17 year old son taking the video....you are off topic and bad talking AG, go stick your dildo up your ass.

that is all.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 9, 2012)

i'm not a homosexual or bisexual brother,that's why you're not gonna be seeing pictures of  NAKED GUYS WITH LIPSTICK AND LONG HAIR  being posted by myself

because let's be real, trannies r men, and maybe some people don't wanna admit that they're either gay or bi, but that's the reality of the situation

im not against gays or bis btw, I jjust love women, u know, with vaginas, and not a 10 inch cock




brandonscarinfo said:


> I have yet to see a tranny pic from you, or a pic of you browneying your 17 year old son taking the video....you are off topic and bad talking AG, go stick your dildo up your ass.
> 
> that is all.


----------



## B Lucky (Jun 9, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> i'm not a homosexual or bisexual brother,that's why you're not gonna be seeing pictures of  NAKED GUYS WITH LIPSTICK AND LONG HAIR  being posted by myself
> 
> because let's be real, trannies r men, and maybe some people don't wanna admit that they're either gay or bi, but that's the reality of the situation
> 
> im not against gays or bis btw, I jjust love women, u know, with vaginas, and not a 10 inch cock




Once again......welcome to AG, the rules are different here.....and if you don't follow them we will let Azza have at your pooper.....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2012)

clearly gay^^^pars


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 10, 2012)

brandonscarinfo said:


> Once again......welcome to AG, the rules are different here.....and if you don't follow them we will let Azza have at your pooper.....



why are you the new AG pin up boy? You have 109 shit posts, oh hang on, you take it up the ass…...


----------



## B Lucky (Jun 10, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> why are you the new AG pin up boy? You have 109 shit posts, oh hang on, you take it up the ass…...



at least I don't forget to wipe....


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 10, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> View attachment 45735April 4th this year, I'll be 50 in July. Bulking is easy, notice the beer, cutting is only temporary. 6'1" 265, 20% easy, still benching 315, and I'm uber stoked to be here. I do lean up occasionally, hate it and ask myself why every time. 57" chest, 65" shoulders, 20" arms and 36" waist, my life on TRT is good. Oh and yeah that's really my handsome face. What do I want to change? I'd like a bigger cawk, but my wife said she'd leave me if it was. Let'r rip fellas.



57" chest??? Damn, that is huge.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jun 10, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> pars may or may not post
> 
> depends on my mood
> 
> ...




Stop talking in the 3rd person.... Also you ruined this goddamn thread by bringing up the benj shit...


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 10, 2012)

brandonscarinfo said:


> at least I don't forget to wipe....



This fag has a hard on for Kos lol....look at all his likes...stupid noob


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 10, 2012)

Where are the pics...all I see is e stats...props to those who posted...


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 10, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> 57" chest??? Damn, that is huge.



That was 2 mos ago when I was measured by my tailor for a tux I had just finished 10 weeks of bulking, just measured this am and I'm standing at 55" in the chest I've been dieting for a while and have lost a little, man I'm getting to old for this, might be time to take up yoga, lol


----------



## Watson (Jun 10, 2012)

IM changes a man, AG destroys him!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 10, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Stop talking in the 3rd person.... Also you ruined this goddamn thread by bringing up the benj shit...



Yeah, apologies for bringing it up too.


----------



## I'M retarded (Jun 10, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Here's me at 44 years old...



now i'm inspired. all these young bucks thinks it's easy, shit gets rougher as you hit 39-40. i just turned 40 in may.


----------



## flcrkr (Jun 10, 2012)

Where to start the love handles need to lose 25-30 lbs of fat and the farmers tan.


----------



## GSracer (Jun 10, 2012)

Happy to join in:

5'9"
180 lbs
BF: Best guess around 10%
Weaknesses: Quads, Bis
Strengths: Shoulders, Chest, Tris
I am 30 years old and have been training for 7 years.  After 6 years of gaining naturally I maxed out my potential.  I have run 1 Test only cycle this past year.  My biggest frustration is that I am a VERY hard gainer. I'm planning a bulking cycle this summer.  PICS attached






theCaptn' said:


> It's a ballsy move to post up pics in a forum when you don't look particularly jacked, especially with the risk of getting mocked or ripped on. Tbh I don't think many of us are eligible for a mag cover but who gives a fuck.
> 
> I think it's  safe to generalise that most of us out jerk the general public - maybe that's not much of an accomplishment though
> 
> ...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 10, 2012)

flcrkr said:


> Where to start the love handles need to lose 25-30 lbs of fat and the farmers tan.


what is the oint of the second pic?


----------



## Goldenera (Jun 10, 2012)

GSracer said:


> Happy to join in:
> 
> 5'9"
> 180 lbs
> ...



Nice shoulder caps


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 10, 2012)

hi, I am a fag who critiques my own physique but won't post a picture ^^^HALF YOU FUCKING D-BAGS


----------



## GSracer (Jun 10, 2012)

Goldenera said:


> Nice shoulder caps



Thanks, Bro.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 10, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> what is the oint of the second pic?



Oint? 

You complain when there aren't pics, you complain when there _are_ pics. 

smh


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 10, 2012)

just dont see the point of a picture of hands
guess hes got nice hands


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 10, 2012)

oh and man you are a broken record


----------



## VonEric (Jun 10, 2012)

Props to those who actually posted especially.the guys who look like they dont even work out and have love handles... takes a lot of guts.. keep working towards your goals.. VE


----------



## flcrkr (Jun 10, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> just dont see the point of a picture of hands
> guess hes got nice hands



Had it on computer so thought i would put it up shows fat in hands and lack of definition in forearms big just not cut but hey down from 284 to 270 and still dropping


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 10, 2012)

VonEric said:


> Props to those who actually posted especially.the guys who look like they dont even work out and have love handles... takes a lot of guts.. keep working towards your goals.. VE



You should pick the best one and send them a prize!


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Jun 10, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> You should pick the best one and send them a prize!



Haha I'm sure no one would be against this


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 10, 2012)

All Naty still checking in....


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 10, 2012)

5'10 216 

Arms need to be bigger...along with calves.I also need to start my cut.I have been bulking for to long and getting to comfortable...Current cycle 500mg test ew


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 10, 2012)

p.s. no pics means your a L7 pussy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 10, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> p.s. No pics means your a l7 pussy!!!!!!!!!



"u wut m8" ?


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 10, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> "u wut m8" ?


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 10, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


>



LOL turn safe search off and google image it let me know how it goes for you...


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 10, 2012)

Heavy is lookin good that would be my goal when I get a little older. This is my goal for now


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 10, 2012)

Critiques welcome. Anything helps! ty

Cruising on 400mg test... 5'8" at a steady 202lbs. currently shredding some bdft. No idea what I am at now.










Arms 18" pumped...never look defined with a pump because of all the blood. Plus not very good lighting, they usually look way more vascular.


----------



## Goldenera (Jun 10, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> hi, I am a fag who critiques my own physique but won't post a picture ^^^HALF YOU FUCKING D-BAGS



You talking to me?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 10, 2012)

Goldenera said:


> You talking to me?



half of you...so if you happen to be one of them, then sure. Chill out macho man


----------



## colochine (Jun 11, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> half of you...so if you happen to be one of them, then sure. Chill out macho man



You on tren? Doubt it...that reply was to gentle.


----------



## Watson (Jun 11, 2012)

my cawk is way too big, its fucken ridiculous, i would post a pic but it just looks like ive got 3 legs.......

lmao jk lol


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 11, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> Heavy is lookin good that would be my goal when I get a little older. This is my goal for now


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 11, 2012)

colochine said:


> You on tren? Doubt it...that reply was to gentle.



hahah tren free right for now..give it another week or 2 and my replies might be back to par..Just depends on my mood. ! went off on some kid on facebok last night though haha


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 11, 2012)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> 6' 194 currently. Probably 10% bf. I wanna be 200 7% bf by winter and 220 7% bf next winter.
> 
> Could drop stubborn fat on abs and chest. Love my back and shoulders hence the pose. Legs are gettin there



LMFAO!! You think you are going to put on 32lbs of pure muscle in 1.5 years...I don't what you take..gtfo


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 11, 2012)

After this show my goal is to work on Lat/back, glutes and upper chest. All massively lagging parts for me. Guess I'll be stupid enough to post up a pic too.


----------



## Pony (Jun 11, 2012)

dude you look sick  ^^^^


----------



## Goldenera (Jun 11, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> half of you...so if you happen to be one of them, then sure. Chill out macho man



Lol I'm not the angry one.....check your e2 levels there mr Agro. 
 I complimented the guy and u jumped on me. I posted my pic up already.


----------



## colochine (Jun 11, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> LMFAO!! You think you are going to put on 32lbs of pure muscle in 1.5 years...I don't what you take..gtfo



Math? Do you know what it is? Lol


----------



## hoyle21 (Jun 11, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> You should pick the best one and send them a prize!



For a wise mouthed kangaroo fucker, you do look out for us in terms of free gear.


----------



## SScamaro (Jun 11, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>



lmao fat fuck!!!!!!!!!!!! do you ever work out you fucking whale?


----------



## Watson (Jun 11, 2012)

SScamaro said:


> lmao fat fuck!!!!!!!!!!!! do you ever work out you fucking whale?



how the fuck does someone get 14 mil into the red?
u must be a real dickhead lmao


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 11, 2012)

colochine said:


> Math? Do you know what it is? Lol



yes...do you?


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jun 11, 2012)

5'6 about 150

Could use mass all around


----------



## XYZ (Jun 11, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> hi, I am a fag who critiques my own physique but won't post a picture ^^^HALF YOU FUCKING D-BAGS



Well, you're right on that count.

But, you forgot nobody wanted or asked to see your zit covered, pale assed, cat tower loving, dumb mug, but you still posted it because you think you're the schizzle for some reason.  Get over yourself kid, you're just a drug abuser and nothing more.


----------



## cube789 (Jun 11, 2012)

SScamaro said:


> lmao fat fuck!!!!!!!!!!!! do you ever work out you fucking whale?



negged on sight 
faggot


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 11, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Well, you're right on that count.
> 
> But, you forgot nobody wanted or asked to see your zit covered, pale assed, cat tower loving, dumb mug, but you still posted it because you think you're the schizzle for some reason.  Get over yourself kid, you're just a drug abuser and nothing more.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 11, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> After this show my goal is to work on Lat/back, glutes and upper chest. All massively lagging parts for me. Guess I'll be stupid enough to post up a pic too.
> View attachment 45763



sexy man



 oh crap


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 11, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Critiques welcome. Anything helps! ty
> 
> Cruising on 400mg test... 5'8" at a steady 202lbs. currently shredding some bdft. No idea what I am at now.
> 
> ...



keep up the bullshit and you are gaonna be scarred for life


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 11, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> keep up the bullshit and you are gaonna be scarred for life



^eats 2 donuts for breakfast, lunch and dinner..

Keep up the donut eating and you are gunna be fat for life


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 11, 2012)

thats true


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 11, 2012)

we know...


----------



## SScamaro (Jun 12, 2012)

i got a box on donut for you fat ass bitch


----------



## cube789 (Jun 12, 2012)

SScamaro said:


> i got a box on donut for you fat ass bitch



you work at krispy kreme ?


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 12, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> you work at krispy kreme ?



not sure, but i negged him straight to hell...


----------



## SScamaro (Jun 12, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> you work at krispy kreme ?



no but i got your fat ass mother working there pussy bitch


----------



## XYZ (Jun 12, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> hahah tren free right for now..give it another week or 2 and my replies might be back to par..Just depends on my mood. ! *went off on some kid on facebok last night though *haha




You need to get a life, seriously.  That is beyond pathetic.  Double neg coming your way today.  What a complete and total douche bag.


----------



## SScamaro (Jun 12, 2012)

XYZ said:


> You need to get a life, seriously.  That is beyond pathetic.  Double neg coming your way today.  What a complete and total douche bag.



shut the fuck up fat fuck. go eat your donuts and suck a dick n die


----------



## XYZ (Jun 12, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


>




Drug abuser?  Yes, yes you are.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 12, 2012)

SScamaro said:


> shut the fuck up fat fuck. go eat your donuts and suck a dick n die



Since you put it that way, I'll take two chocolate.

You're so e-tough.


----------



## SScamaro (Jun 12, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Since you put it that way, I'll take two chocolate.
> 
> You're so e-tough.



u mad pussy bitch? you think your little infractions hurt me? lmao please pussy bitch. come see me fuck boy so i can gladly whoop your ass. come see me bitch _19951 Ne 39 Pl aventura_


----------



## XYZ (Jun 12, 2012)

SScamaro said:


> u mad pussy bitch? you think your little infractions hurt me? lmao please pussy bitch. come see me fuck boy so i can gladly whoop your ass. come see me bitch _19951 Ne 39 Pl aventura_



LOL.  You need to get a life as well.

What's with all of the "tough guys" around here.

You'll be banned soon, and then create another account under another user name (like you have in the past).  I'll just keep an eye on your IP addy and ban you on spot from this point forward.  Is that ok with you, kid?

Your spelling and grammar are terrible, what happend, did you drop out of school in the third grade and resort to sucking cock for a living?

I'll send coolhandjames to take care of my light work.  Trust me, you won't even make him break a sweat.

My infractions obviously bother you seeing that you're posting about them, I'm looking forward to your next one.


----------



## SScamaro (Jun 12, 2012)

XYZ said:


> LOL.  You need to get a life as well.
> 
> What's with all of the "tough guys" around here.
> 
> ...



cool story bitch. and i dont need school when im rich fuck boy get on my level come see me so i can bash your face in enough said you got my address


----------



## colochine (Jun 12, 2012)

SScamaro said:


> cool story bitch. and i dont need school when im rich fuck boy get on my level come see me so i can bash your face in enough said you got my address




you're not rich nigga.


----------



## cube789 (Jun 12, 2012)

SScamaro said:


> u mad pussy bitch? you think your little infractions hurt me? lmao please pussy bitch. come see me fuck boy so i can gladly whoop your ass. come see me bitch *19951 Ne 39 Pl aventura*



lol @ you for posting a fake address of a property for sale.
19951 NE 39 Pl, Aventura, Florida 33180 (MLS# A1643330) - Coldwell Banker Residential Real Estate - FloridaMoves.com

owns an $8,200,000 property, but has to steal money from mum to buy gear from Lucky 7 lulz

epic ePussy living in an epic eWorld


----------



## colochine (Jun 12, 2012)

SScamaro said:


> cool story bitch. and i dont need school when im rich fuck boy get on my level come see me so i can bash your face in enough said you got my address



lets compare whips nigga.


----------



## colochine (Jun 12, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> lol @ you for posting a fake address of a property for sale.
> 19951 NE 39 Pl, Aventura, Florida 33180 (MLS# A1643330) - Coldwell Banker Residential Real Estate - FloridaMoves.com
> 
> owns an $8,200,000 property, but has steal money from mum to buy gear from Lucky 7 lulz
> ...



lol he's running the l7 gear it was straight GSO it had no hormone in it at all LOL!!!


----------



## XYZ (Jun 12, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> lol @ you for posting a fake address of a property for sale.
> 19951 ne 39 pl, aventura, florida 33180 (mls# a1643330) - coldwell banker residential real estate - floridamoves.com
> 
> owns an $8,200,000 property, but has steal money from mum to buy gear from lucky 7 lulz
> ...



owned!!!


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 12, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> lol @ you for posting a fake address of a property for sale.
> 19951 NE 39 Pl, Aventura, Florida 33180 (MLS# A1643330) - Coldwell Banker Residential Real Estate - FloridaMoves.com
> 
> owns an $8,200,000 property, but has to steal money from mum to buy gear from Lucky 7 lulz
> ...



brutal ownage


----------



## colochine (Jun 12, 2012)

SScamaro said:


> cool story bitch. and i dont need school when im rich fuck boy get on my level come see me so i can bash your face in enough said you got my address



Me Dancing to Swag It Out by Zendaya Coleman - YouTube


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 12, 2012)

colochine said:


> Me Dancing to Swag It Out by Zendaya Coleman - YouTube





^^^ideal wife..always ready for bj


----------



## Curt James (Jun 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> just dont see the point of *a picture of hands*
> guess hes got nice hands



Forearms, you blind *****.


----------

